# Silverleaf Resorts



## Miss Marty (Mar 14, 2015)

I have been curious about
Silverleaf Resorts MO & IL

Timber Creek Resort in Desota Missouri just a short drive to St Louis 
and Fox River Resort in Sheridan Illinois serving the Chicago market.

Fox River Resort is situated along the shores of the Fox River. 
and features the new Pirate’s Cay Indoor Water Park. ($)

Are the timeshares located in The Lodge, 
The President Building or their own building.
What type of units and sizes do they offer?

Does the resort offer day trips to attractions in 
Chicago along the shores of beautiful Lake Michigan?


----------



## Hophop4 (Mar 14, 2015)

Fox has Presidentials, Lodges and Cabin Units.

TimberCreek has Cabins and Lodges, I think, but no Presidentials.

Silverleaf Cabins are usually four units to a building all on first floor.

I have never visited either of these resorts so can't comment on your other questions.


----------



## missyrcrews (Mar 14, 2015)

*Timber Creek*

We've stayed at Timber Creek 3 times, and are heading back in August of this year.  (We visit family about 40 minutes away, so makes a good home base.)  The units here are Lodge units.  There are no cabins.  They only have 2 br 6max/pri4 units.  (Master has a king, second b/r has a queen.  Sleeper sofa in living room.  Full kitchen.)  No w/d in unit, and no Wi-Fi in unit.  There is a 40 acre lake onsite that doesn't require a license to fish in...so the kids have a blast with that.  5 holes of golf (free to play, rental equip avail).  A minigolf course, nice outdoor pool, archery, basketball, etc.  While not the poshest place we've ever been, we've really enjoyed going here.  Our biggest gripe is that 2 out of 3 years, the room hasn't been ready at checkin time.  When we've driven from Maine to Missouri, 4 kids in tow....I want IN MY ROOM!   Other than that, no issues.  Not a horrible drive to St. Louis, Ste. Genevieve, etc.  Let me know if there are other questions I can answer for you.  We're looking forward to trip #4 to Timber Creek!


----------



## puppymommo (Mar 14, 2015)

I've beat Missy on times to Timber Creek, I'm sure it is more than a dozen times.  

The real drawback to TC is no indoor pool. But there is plenty to do and it is a great place to relax. Last time I was there (almost 2 years) they had poured slabs for what was supposed to be Presidential Units. If they do put them in, it will be nice. For one thing Presidentials have washer/dryer in the units. Lodge units do not. Timber Creek also has camping sites available but I'm pretty sure you have to be a SL owner.

As for Fox River, one thing I really like is that they have a nice, big indoor pool. (I tended to go there off season.) I haven't been there since before they built the water park.

Fox River has Lodge units and Presidential units. The Presidentials are larger, nicer furnishings, etc. When you are exchanging through RCI, the units listed as 6/4 are (usually) lodge units and those listed as 6/6 are the presidentials. 1/4 is usually the large side of the presidential.

Neither TC nor FR offer organized tours or outings. They do have some printed information on things to do in the area. 

Sorry I forgot your other questions.


----------



## puppymommo (Mar 14, 2015)

Hophop4 said:


> Fox has Presidentials, Lodges and Cabin Units.
> 
> TimberCreek has Cabins and Lodges, I think, but no Presidentials.
> 
> ...


----------



## missyrcrews (Mar 14, 2015)

_Last time I was there (almost 2 years) they had poured slabs for what was supposed to be Presidential Units. If they do put them in, it will be nice. _

Where were the slabs?  I don't remember seeing any evidence of building there over the last 3 years.  But I do wish they'd build some units with washer/dryers.  Gets old dragging laundry clear down to the back 40 where the bathhouse is!


----------



## Hophop4 (Mar 15, 2015)

Thanks for correcting me on the no TC Cabins.  I knew there were no Presidentials there.  Never heard that they were planning to build Pres there.

Word is out (in the last week or so) that SL will have wifi in all their units within the next 18 months.  We will wait and see if this happens.


----------

